# Hyper-V client going to sleep (Can't RDP)



## butheman (Oct 8, 2012)

Hyper-v client going to sleep. I have to always connect from the host before I could be able to remote desktop to the client. I have tried windows update, thinking that might help. Both the host and the hyper-v client are windows 2008 R2 enterprise.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Make sure hibernation is disabled

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920730


----------



## butheman (Oct 8, 2012)

When trying to turnoff hibernation. I get the following error. The request is not supported.
The following items are preventing hibernation on this system. The system firmware does not support hibernation. There are on or more legacy dirvers installed: VgaSave.


----------

